# Back Pump...? Super dmz update pics



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 12, 2012)

So I'm pretty sure I've been getting the ol' back pump the past couple days, feels like the day after a heavy DL's...dull pain with random sharp pains, is it the old pump or what? I'm about 2 weeks into my dmz stack and absolutely love it!!! My last workout my forearms were pumped to the absolute max, I could barely hold the straight bar by the end of my workout and had to break the straps out for the first time in a long time, the funny thing is I was just doing curls lol. IML I know you guys get tons of good reviews already but god damn guys!!! I'm a true believer...Doin it right! Please reformulate the product, KNOW!!! haha if it's half as good as the last compound, I found my new love!!!
here is a few pics, after just two weeks, still got about two more and I heard the 3rd and 4th week are ridiculous...

first pic was tonight,,,second was at the start..


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 12, 2012)

bump you fucks!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 12, 2012)

Damn, dog, lookin' swole!

Or to steal a line from EZ, "looking absolutely delicious!" haha no homo!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)

nice brother. great results


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks man...still 2 more weeks left! YES!!! really just started feeling it the past few workouts and can't wait for week 3 and 4. oh yeah up a solid 7 lbs. weighed in the morning before i drink 2 gallons of water. lol


----------



## fatsopower (Mar 12, 2012)

great to read this - so I know I'm not imagining it on the insanely freaky rock hard pumps! just started week 3 also and loving it!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

These pics prove hard work pays off! Keep it up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice one! I've just finished week 1 much to anticipate!


----------



## twitch712 (Mar 13, 2012)

super dmz kicks ass. week 3 had most gains for me. good luck


----------



## Init4me (Mar 13, 2012)

Great, pics man. Getting ready to start my first cycle. Looking forward to some good gains as well.  Keep us updated.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 13, 2012)

Just started DMZ/Halo last Friday as a finisher to my TestE cycle. Cant wait for the gains to start. Shedded....you looking lean bro. You can see a difference for sure.

Anyone else have a hard time eating when on DMZ? My appetite has gone to shit. I have to force feed myself.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

SDMZ is potent stuff man!  I honestly could not handle 2 caps a day, the pumps would prevent me from getting a good leg routine done.  1 cap a day feels much better now.  But the pumps, the good kind, were amazing!  I love it!


----------



## nacnac972 (Mar 13, 2012)

How is the libido doing for you guys?


----------



## rage racing (Mar 13, 2012)

nacnac972 said:


> How is the libido doing for you guys?


I am on 600mg of test a week so libido is not an issue...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Just started DMZ/Halo last Friday as a finisher to my TestE cycle. Cant wait for the gains to start. Shedded....you looking lean bro. You can see a difference for sure.
> 
> Anyone else have a hard time eating when on DMZ? My appetite has gone to shit. I have to force feed myself.



it has affected my appetite ...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know if its been mentioned, but, grab some Taurine to help combat back pumps.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work,  God I hate back pumps.  What are your stats shred?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 13, 2012)

5'11 about 190 now...I've been getting my taurine through red bulls like 5 g. Worth a day and it has done wonders along with drinking more water for the back pumps...have lost appetite as well but force myself to eat and eat some more. I love fucking and that hasn't changed as far as libido lol...I'll get crazy forearm pumps just lifting oxygen tanks out of the van! Love it!!!


----------



## waterstill (Mar 13, 2012)

5 redbulls a day? damn bro that can't be good for you lol.

I'd say it sounds like backpumps. I bought a bottle of NOW taurine dirt cheap..1mg per pill, easier than buying 5 redbulls a day


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea 5 red bulls is kind of extreme. I hope they are at least the "sugar free" cans


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 13, 2012)

No 2 a day the big ones have 2000 mg taurine per. So I get a bout 4-5 g. Of taurine with 2 of them...no way I could drink 5 of them bitches!


----------



## J.thom (Mar 13, 2012)

cool


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is there a little banner in my first post on the top right?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 14, 2012)

Super dmz was fucking insane and yes it gets better the 3rd and 4th week. I would get forearm pumps so damn damn hard in the gym it hurt lol I also got bad lower leg and back pumps that I couldn't get rid of. If you get em try water, taurine, and potassium. I was also lethargic but I got strong as shit! Definitely a good kicker


----------

